# Serra ID



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd really like to know what you guys think.... It has a very unusual shape.


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

a skinny S.Compressus IMO
greetz


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

good clear shot!!!! i havent a clue what it is tho. we had a very very similar pic posted like this about a month ago and no one knew 100% what it was.

here pic # 2

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=121763


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Its the same fish...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Its the same fish...


it was 2 different members posting it and both pics were different so i thought maybe it was another but it does look like the exact same fish in a different tank and a different member asking what it is


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Its the same fish...


jeff is right. they r same ps. 
these pics were taken in south korea. the owner of the store imports ps directly from south america.
all ps in the pics were wild caught in brazil.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

brandtixmn said:


> Its the same fish...


jeff is right. they r same ps. 
these pics were taken in south korea. the owner of the store imports ps directly from south america.
all ps in the pics were wild caught in brazil.
[/quote]

Okay....... but do you have any idea what it is?


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

it looks like the top of it's hump was bitten of but thats just me


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> Its the same fish...


jeff is right. they r same ps. 
these pics were taken in south korea. the owner of the store imports ps directly from south america.
all ps in the pics were wild caught in brazil.
[/quote]

Okay....... but do you have any idea what it is?
[/quote]

man..i have no idea.. i wanna know what it is...


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Can someone please ID this fish? The store has it labled as "Xingu Camari".


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

pm frank and ask him "hastus" is his ID name.

im sure he has seen this post but he has yet to answer........ maybe he is stumped also


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not really stumped. Just busy.

Here is your photo with some computer paint magic. Likely young S. rhombeus.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It is a very malnutrished fish.With proper care as Frank said it will be most probably a beautifull Rhom!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Not really stumped. Just busy.
> 
> Here is your photo with some computer paint magic. Likely young S. rhombeus.


Thank you Frank









Do you think the missing bite mark will ever completely heal? If so, I think I'll go buy this fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> GoJamieGo Posted Today, 06:51 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Jun 3 2006, 05:23 AM)
> 
> Not really stumped. Just busy.
> ...


From the original photo, I dont see anything that indicates that it is a "bit off" portion. I suspect it might just well be malnourished or is suffering from parasitogical problems that mimic that condition. Either condition with the exception of being bit off will repair itself to near normalcy.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks again


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> Not really stumped. Just busy.
> 
> Here is your photo with some computer paint magic. Likely young S. rhombeus.


Thank you Frank









Do you think the missing bite mark will ever completely heal? If so, I think I'll go buy this fish.
[/quote]

sorrie man. i just checked the website, it sold out now...
but i heard that they r gonna get some blacks at the end of june....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> GoJamieGo Posted Today, 09:24 PM
> Thanks again


You might also note its missing the adipose fin. Evidently this fish has been through some tough fights.


----------

